

Boyer–Moore string search algorithm - Sami_Lehtinen
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boyer%E2%80%93Moore_string_search_algorithm

======
dekhn
Oh yeah?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM-index](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FM-index)

